# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Sushi, my Japanese Rat Snake!

## Steve'O

:Sunny:  Had a nice day for a photo shoot. Sushi is a poser!
 
 
 
 
 
Thanks for checking her out!  :Sweeet:

----------


## tweets_4611

She had that tongue going a mile a minute, didn't she!! ^_^  She a nice lookin girl!

----------


## Alice

WOW!  She looks like she's made of steel. I love the color.

----------


## Ladydragon

very nice looking snake.. and just adore the name.

----------


## MPenn

Sushi looks great!!


I picked up a pair this past year and can't wait for them to get bigger!

----------


## frankykeno

What a gorgeous color!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Beautiful snake!   :Smile:

----------


## MeMe

Sushi is such a cool name! I really like all the pics but I think the last one is my fav! She has such great colour!  :Wink:   :Rock on:

----------


## AzureN1ght

She's AMAZING-looking! She looks like she's made out of metal--pewter or steel. Simply gorgeous! Congrats! And Sushi's a great name  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Wow she is gorgeous.. and I love the name! Her color reminds me of mackerel sushi.  :Razz:

----------


## darkangel

Wow... looks like liquid metal.

----------


## MedusasOwl

What a looker!! I love Japanese rats! (me?  Into Asian ratsnakes?  I know, what a shocker)  :Razz:   Dang it, I may be extending my wishlist... what's her size and temperment like?  So beautiful!  :Love:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

What a beautiful snake!

----------


## tweets_4611

I just keep looking at her again!  She is so pretty. I don't think I really know much about these guys....how big do they get?

----------


## Steve'O

She is a great animal. Always out during the day in her enclosure. She is very docile. Not head shy at all. She will whip her tail, like most rats when you reach for her. Hehe, she thinks she is a badass rattle snake. But she has never struck at me and is content to be held, even by children. I believe her to be a Kunashir Island Ratsnake (E. climacophora). Thanks for all the complements. She is a great animal. I would highly recomend the Japanese rats to anyone!  :W00t:

----------


## jjspirko

The color is amazing and it makes me wonder if you got a 3 males and say 9 females and did some selective breeding how far could you push it.  Seems like a really underated snake in the current market.

Of course it won't be me, I am already buying enough food from rodentpro a month that they should give me some stock in the opperation!

I really did get a hand written Christmas card from them last year!  :Smile:

----------


## GOLGO 13

Hi, Sushi! I eat them everyday! a joke!
I am Japanese and a new member here.
I got a male hetero japanese rat snake and a female albino one.
I am planning to breed them some day.

Yours is fab, very silver metal! Just stunning!

Allow me to stick my albino one here!   :Razz:

----------


## Beardo

Wow....excellent pictures of an amazing snake!

----------


## MedusasOwl

I have officially added a pair of these to my wishlist.  We wants it, preciousss.  :Wink:   So beautiful!

And welcome, Golgo!

----------


## cassandra

Sorry to sound like a broken record, but Sushi is gorgeous!

And welcome Golgo! Your rat is also very handsome!

----------


## sassygirl221983

That has to be the coolest snake I've ever seen.

----------


## Cassandra88

I've never seen a snake like that before its very pretty!

----------


## karenjmd

Def. a gorgeous snake. Most of the other pics I've seen of the Japanese rats have shown snakes that were more of a green colour. Love the metallic blue appearance. Maybe you lucked out? Either way, nice looking snake :Wink:

----------

